# My moose hunt



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope you like this bow moose hunt. After seeing the last video thought you might like this one too.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ladysanimage?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/njJYCKJa4aHg


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't get to the video Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Try again...then click on the side Moose hunt.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

GOOD SHOW----HAD TO BE EXCITING------


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the look on his face when he has no idea where that bull is.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good, I thought he was going to get done. He did well to keep still! What part did you play in this Brian?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nothing on my part other than I shot him.

Only joking...a friend sent it to me through email and just forwarded it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was gonna say that had to have been taken a few years ago or you age really well Brian....LMAO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I was gonna say that had to have been taken a few years ago or you age really well Brian....LMAO


Aged well Brian was in cocoon!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If you consider fat being in a cocoon I am on that.

Trying to age too fast but man life is tuff at times and hard too and a pain as well...but then a break in the weather, life shines


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's just the light at the end of the tunnel... LOL

From the train !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And here I thought it was a spot light, I heard a call easy money over here...easy money, just look this way, easy money.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice Bull, thank goodness he was blind in his left eye.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Rick I thought the same thing...he did not seem to pay much/any attention to the hunter. And at only 5 yards to boot.

Have you ever seen a double palmed moose ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey Rick I thought the same thing...he did not seem to pay much/any attention to the hunter. And at only 5 yards to boot.
> 
> Have you ever seen a double palmed moose ?


 Not that I can remember But then again I usually never bothered shooting those little ones.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We found a drop that had two rows of brow tines and a single palm. It looked like a elk/moose cross. We only found one side and it had in all 18 different points, counting anything over 1" a point. They get that way when they are old.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am getting old...does that mean I will develop more points ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

they will get uneven and grow in many different ways, caribou will get fewer points and have very heavy beams and not be as god to show off. They are put in atipival when scored by boon and crocket.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> I am getting old...does that mean I will develop more points ?


No you are going to be stuck with the same little pricket horn you always had....You will be scored on the Betty& Crocker point system .


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...like that one, Betty & Crocker.

I am going to have be mounted.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

"That's what she said" !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Which one...Betty or Crocker ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Would it make a difference ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought you were talking from experience ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No ...Just to you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well according to thier point system I bet I do fairly well. Might be a trophy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hang yourself on a nail and send us a picture !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Might be a mount like that one on the Adams Family wall


----------

